# Retouche photos et classement



## EboO (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à avoir sur iPad une application qui me permette de retoucher des photos et notamment d'en réduire le bruit pour ensuite la mettre dans l'album et supprimer l'ancienne. Et si possible qui utilise le flux de photo. 
Actuellement j'ai photo effect studio mais c'est moyen. De même j'ai essayé xnview mais il n'y a pas de réduction du bruit. 
J'avais envisagé iPhoto mais il semble que ça soit moyen. Et sinon snapseed. 
Sur mon Pc j'utilise picasa pour le triage et la retouche rapide. Mais l'interface tactile me tente bien pour faire quelquechose d'un peu plus fourni. 


Et comme je pense switcher sur Mac je pense utiliser iphoto à la place de picasa.


----------



## Papadington (26 Août 2012)

EboO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche à avoir sur iPad une application qui me permette de retoucher des photos et notamment d'en réduire le bruit pour ensuite la mettre dans l'album et supprimer l'ancienne. Et si possible qui utilise le flux de photo.
> Actuellement j'ai photo effect studio mais c'est moyen. De même j'ai essayé xnview mais il n'y a pas de réduction du bruit.
> ...


Il y a photogene2 qui est bien ;-)


----------



## EboO (26 Août 2012)

J'ai oublié de le citer Mais vu le prix avec toutes les options je préfère opter pour snapseed. 
Je viens de tester xnview plus en profondeur, et j'aime beaucoup. Il propose beaucoup d'effets et je vais essayer de voir ce que je peux en tirer avec les modestes capacités. Il est gratuit et universel ce qui n'est pas un mal. Et pas de souci avec le flux de photo : une photo modifier atterri dedans direct.


----------



## EboO (26 Août 2012)

La fiche de xnview met en avant un effet sympa avec le perroquet (mise en avant d'une couleur) mais je parviens pas à ce résultat avec l'application...Et il semble que l'application soit moins efficace que snapseed, après elle est gratuite.


----------



## EboO (27 Août 2012)

J'ai finalement trouvé mais on ne peut pas appliquer les effets à une zone.


----------

